# HAS ANYONES INSURANCE GONE MENTAL FOR NO REASON?



## edd_x2 (Jan 10, 2009)

Hi chaps just got my renewal notice and its gone up £300 to £1048. for no reason , i'm 26 with 4 years NCB and a clean licence . has anyone else had the same thing happen ? :runaway:


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

Yes. Insurance companies rely on stupid people automatically renewing

Ring around and you'll find a price about 10% more than last year ( it has gone up)

Mook


----------



## edd_x2 (Jan 10, 2009)

How funny was insured with admiral and they gave me the renewal price of £1046 !! Just confused it with the same details and admiral came back with the cheapest quote with a bit of a tweak on the excess of £618 . TOSSERS !


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Oddly enough Admiral were cheapest for me with M3 renewal recently...

TT


----------



## GOGS 2 (Jun 21, 2009)

yea my insurance went up by over £200 a few months ago for no reason at all. on both of my cars


----------



## Cherished Vehicle Insurance (Aug 19, 2010)

its the same with everyone at the moment.

If you want to give me a call or drop me a PM with your contact number I am happy to look at a quote for you.

Kind regards

Dan Cameron
A-Plan Schemes
0845-0711234


----------



## Grinder (May 10, 2003)

I was just about to whinge about my renewal but I don't want to upset Dan above as I'm with A-Plan 

Mine has gone up about £200 from £350 ish to £550 ish which I thought was a bit steep, but I have added 2860-9s this year. I called Adrian Flux and they wanted £750 like-for-like policy. I can't be assed to phone around any more, so I'm going to renew.


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Price hikes probably due to R35 owners and their exploding bonnets!!










:chuckle:


----------



## tomo33 (Nov 23, 2009)

*Insurance*

Mine has gone up from £350 2008 £440 2009 all with A plan. I have just been quoted over £700 from A plan to renew for a 1998 33 GTR :chairshot

I have a classic Lotus elan agreed value and unlimited mileage £120 PA going to see what they can do on the GTR. Has any body else tried the classic car route.

I only do a couple of 1000 miles PA in the GTR.

I am nearly 50 with full no claims.

Steve


----------



## edd_x2 (Jan 10, 2009)

just got a quote with mr flux for £577.46 think he's my man nearly half price :bowdown1:


----------



## Cherished Vehicle Insurance (Aug 19, 2010)

Grinder said:


> I was just about to whinge about my renewal but I don't want to upset Dan above as I'm with A-Plan
> 
> Mine has gone up about £200 from £350 ish to £550 ish which I thought was a bit steep, but I have added 2860-9s this year. I called Adrian Flux and they wanted £750 like-for-like policy. I can't be assed to phone around any more, so I'm going to renew.


I appreciate that :bowdown1:

Renewals are going up BUT its always worth giving me a call.

I can check all the details and refer it back to the underwriters and see if there is anything we can do.

I love a good barter...


----------



## Grinder (May 10, 2003)

Dan, I'll PM you some details.

I tried Performance Direct this morning; absolutely useless. Can't cover imports, passed me to a sister company had to repeat all the details again they couldn't cover me either. They passed me on to a partner company "Call Connection" who just keep forwarding your call to other companies, each of which want all your details repeated again (and each of which could not cover me either!). Complete waste of time. I was ready to have a proper rant, then decided just to hang up. They tried calling me again I just hit "ignore".


----------

